# Landscape drain clean out?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a 30-40' run of 4" underground black corrugated landscaping drain pipe that my gutters are connected to that redirects gutter rain away from the house. One of the runs has been clogged with leaves, I suspect.

What's the best way to clean this out?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I hear you, who wants to dig all that up and replace it. No one.

You could try a regular garden hose with straight nozzel on it first. Run it full blast and Keep working it until clog is broken.

If that doesn't break it up, try snaking it. Then repeat above procedures.

If that doesn't work, call someone who hydrojets. But now it's going to start to cost you money. I would try simple diy steps first. Sometimes gophers, etc. can get in there and nest. Probably just a big piece of mud, leaves or dirt clog. Be patient and persistant


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you saying I should eventually replace it with 4" PVC?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

kcrossley2 said:


> Are you saying I should eventually replace it with 4" PVC?


Not yet. I would try to unclog it first. It might not be that bad.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, a water pressure from the hose would be one way. That or if you've got a reasonably straight access to the end of it then consider taking a piece of PVC conduit and putting some hose fittings on it. Use that connected to the hose to act as a pressure wand to help get the water up to the blockage.

Then take steps to prevent whatever blocked it from getting in there again.

But be prepared for there to be roots having invaded it. Then you're pretty much faced with some digging...


----------



## DidIDoThat (Nov 17, 2012)

You can also try a blow bag. They work pretty good on dirt and leaves.


----------



## old_squid (Oct 31, 2012)

A lot of ground nesting animals will pack these full of stuff because it's a nice convenient pre-made tunnel to them. Watch the discharge end when you run a lot of water through it and notice what comes out, sometimes what gets flushed out will give you a clue as to how it got plugged. If it's old black and moldy leaves it's probably just a normal blockage that you can flush out with enough water. If you see a lot of dried grass and any small twigs, you've more than likely got a nest of some kind. Go to the local tool rental place and get a good heavy sewer snake and evict the tenants then place some wire mesh over the opening. Just remember once a year at least to remove the mesh and flush leaves etc. out before they get too numerous. 

They make pop-up terminations for these kinds of drains that will keep animals out pretty good too.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Just tried using a Rigid 25' snake. No joy. The blockage must be further down the line. I think I'll need to rent a professional snake from HD.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I think I'll try a blow bag first, but I'm starting to think the drain may be severed someplace as there's an awful lot of puddling in my front yard. There are also several Y connectors as part of the drainage system so possibly one or more of those could be clogged as well. I hope my foundation holds up.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

If it's a corrugated pipe, the kind with holes slit into it, then yeah there's going to be puddling. The hose is designed to allow seeping out. That is, of course, the wrong kind of hose to use for this sort of purpose. But if that's what was used then using a blow bag will very likely not work.

And now you have a very soupy mess to dig through.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> If it's a corrugated pipe, the kind with holes slit into it, then yeah there's going to be puddling. The hose is designed to allow seeping out. That is, of course, the wrong kind of hose to use for this sort of purpose. But if that's what was used then using a blow bag will very likely not work.
> 
> And now you have a very soupy mess to dig through.


It's the corrugate style, but no holes. 

I tried the blow bag, which seems like it was working great, but it got caught on something. Not sure if it's roots, debris, or just a sharp turn. I also tried the brass nozzle, but it kept getting hung up on the corrugations. 

I may try a smaller diameter blow bag or a professional snake tomorrow. Will a professional snake tear up that black corrugated pipe?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

That's why I suggested using a section PVC pipe and some hose adapters to fashion a 'wand'. You need something stiff, the hose won't have enough rigidity to be able to push it far enough.

If it's not the kind of hose with holes then how's the water getting out in the lawn? Sounds like a connection has broken and/or roots have invaded it.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> That's why I suggested using a section PVC pipe and some hose adapters to fashion a 'wand'. You need something stiff, the hose won't have enough rigidity to be able to push it far enough.
> 
> If it's not the kind of hose with holes then how's the water getting out in the lawn? Sounds like a connection has broken and/or roots have invaded it.


Too many twists, turns, and tees for a wand like you're describing. There are three downspouts that feed into the drainage system and one popup exit point that feeds the water collected into a graded swell.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A drainage system designed should not be designed without the ability to clean it effectively. When you eventually go about digging it up be sure to put in some clean-outs to avoid this problem in the future.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> A drainage system designed should not be designed without the ability to clean it effectively. When you eventually go about digging it up be sure to put in some clean-outs to avoid this problem in the future.


I agree. This is just another example of poor workmanship created by a national tract homebuilder that's more interested in the number of homes they deliver than building a quality constructed home.

I have never spent more money for a new home, nor had more problems, in such a relatively short period of time. In my opinion, most of these issues were created by undocumented workers who simply don't have the experience to be doing the things they're charged with.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Even documented workers have their issues with attention to detail. I pretty much have to visit the site daily to keep tabs on the way ours is being constructed. And everyone here is documented. It's not that I want to micromanage or have any OCD-like issues. More than I just want the thing built in ways that won't turn around and be problems down the road. Subs tend to see only the task immediately in front of them and don't always pay attention the bigger picture. I don't think it's so much that they "don't care" but more that they just don't have any "vision". I suppose that does translate to not caring, but it's more subtle than that.

As for bad drainage systems, that's definitely the fault of the contractor and any local inspecting systems like that would require (if any). 

Around here they're gung-ho to crack down on anything redirecting water to the storm system (which is over capacity). So we've got to put in four underground cisterns and piping to redirect all roof drains to it. Nothing goes to the street unless those overflow. All of it has to be solid pipe, no corrugated except for the drain tile system around the foundation itself.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> Around here they're gung-ho to crack down on anything redirecting water to the storm system (which is over capacity). So we've got to put in four underground cisterns and piping to redirect all roof drains to it. Nothing goes to the street unless those overflow. All of it has to be solid pipe, no corrugated except for the drain tile system around the foundation itself.


Interesting. My parents live near Annapolis and they were talking about how your governor wants to tax the storm water system.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Which would benefit new houses more than old, as we aren't putting the water to the storm system but capturing and allowing it to percolate down locally. 

The free ride of emptying into the storm systems is coming to an end. The run off carried along with it is causing too many problems downstream. Sure, the storm systems have to be engineered to keep up, but there's got to be less dumped into them regardless.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

kcrossley2 said:


> Interesting. My parents live near Annapolis and they were talking about how your governor wants to tax the storm water system.


Already doing it in some areas in Ohio. Send thanks to the Obama EPA...


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ghostmaker said:


> Already doing it in some areas in Ohio. Send thanks to the Obama EPA...


No, it's "thanks" to decades of incorrect assumptions and serious problems caused to watersheds. 

I'd be as eager to blame an administration as anyone, but this is not a new problem. It's just one that's come due during this term.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I just discovered one of the problems. Landscapers cut into drainage pipe, probably when edging with a spade. This was causing thousands of gallons to get dumped into the front yard next to the walkway. I'm going backwards from there to find the tee, which is likely the source of the clog.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, this isn't working very well. Basically, I'm using a combination of a 4" blow bag and a brass nozzle. I was able to enter the run from the exit, but it's taking me forever to get through the clog. By the time I'm done with clearing it I would have run up a $100 water bill. 

The debris seems to be a combination of leaves, pine needles, and very fine roots. I need to get more aggressive. Tomorrow morning I'm renting a professional snake from Home Depot. The tool rental guy says he has a coned shaped auger bit that should do the trick, as long as I proceed slowly.

Does anyone have any other tips to avoid damaging the corrugated pipe?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

See what you get for paying someone to do the yard work? Made more work for you. Heh.

Glad to hear you at least made progress figuring out part of it.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> See what you get for paying someone to do the yard work? Made more work for you. Heh.
> 
> Glad to hear you at least made progress figuring out part of it.


Actually, my 29 year old son, who is a landscaping foreman for Evergro Landscaping in Glendale, MD did the landscaping for me. Since he did it for free I really can't complain.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, the joys of children. Sounds like he'll be adjusting his schedule for a trip to see the folks, eh?


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, I think the source of the problem is a T fitting and I'm beginning to suspect that it's clogged with silt or dirt. I using a 50' portable snake, but it's a slow process.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

wkearney99 said:


> No, it's "thanks" to decades of incorrect assumptions and serious problems caused to watersheds.
> 
> I'd be as eager to blame an administration as anyone, but this is not a new problem. It's just one that's come due during this term.


How does rain water effect a water shed? Here the problem is combined sewer and storm and now having to save all this water to treat it prior to dumping it to lake Erie.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

kcrossley2 said:


> Okay, I think the source of the problem is a T fitting and I'm beginning to suspect that it's clogged with silt or dirt. I using a 50' portable snake, but it's a slow process.


Well, I was wrong about the clog being in the T. I've identified where it is, but the snake isn't working. It's just punching holes in the debris, but it's not clearing it. Any suggestions?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What's the debris, and how did it get there?

With corrugated hose you really should not allow debris to enter. And if any does then it better be along with a lot of water. Otherwise the debris gets caught on the corrugated sections, which leads to more debris getting caught. Then there's the animal nesting problem, if something's dragged in the material from the other end it'll be even more likely to be wedged in there. 

At a certain point if there's sticks or other really stiff junk caught in the corrugations the only effective way to clear it will be to dig it up.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I finally got frustrated and decided to dig up the section that's giving me trouble. The problem was that in order to go under the sidewalk the contractor had to dig down further than they normally would, which is fine. 

However, some genius decided that rather than maintain a consistent sloping grade they would immediately go back up to a normal grade which created an incline in the corrugated pipe for debris to collect. Is that an acceptable install or should I complain to the contractor? Since this was installed 5 years ago, I'm sure I'm out of warranty, but what is the warranty for poor installation? Also, doesn't the county have to inspect these things?


----------

